# Make Your Own Sub Base For PC Guides



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

All this information can be found in different places around the forum. But I had a need to make one today. And since the question of where to get one still comes up a lot. I decided to take some pics along the way and post it where its easy to find. Plus I know Harry likes lots of pictures.

A couple of notes,, The sub base I made was to be a duplicate of the origanal. If your making a square or teardrop shape, you can skip the flush trimming part. Also since this was for a plunge router it was easy to create a center hole by plunging thru the blank sub base. If yours is a fixed base, you can install a poi
nted bit or dowel, adjust it against the sub, mark the outside and drill.

Forgot to mention the material I used. Its 1/4" thick scratch resistant polycarbonate (scraps from work)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great pictures Rusty. Thanks.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent tutorial Rusty, nice job!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Very nice How-To-Do-It, now other members and guest can see how to make one quick and easy..
I wish Mark would make a item called How-To-Do-It or DIYS maybe under the Show and Tell group and put items like this in it...

==============


RustyW said:



> All this information can be found in different places around the forum. But I had a need to make one today. And since the question of where to get one still comes up a lot. I decided to take some pics along the way and post it where its easy to find. Plus I know Harry likes lots of pictures.
> 
> A couple of notes,, The sub base I made was to be a duplicate of the origanal. If your making a square or teardrop shape, you can skip the flush trimming part. Also since this was for a plunge router it was easy to create a center hole by plunging thru the blank sub base. If yours is a fixed base, you can install a poi
> nted bit or dowel, adjust it against the sub, mark the outside and drill.
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

RustyW said:


> All this information can be found in different places around the forum. But I had a need to make one today. And since the question of where to get one still comes up a lot. I decided to take some pics along the way and post it where its easy to find. Plus I know Harry likes lots of pictures.
> 
> A couple of notes,, The sub base I made was to be a duplicate of the origanal. If your making a square or teardrop shape, you can skip the flush trimming part. Also since this was for a plunge router it was easy to create a center hole by plunging thru the blank sub base. If yours is a fixed base, you can install a poi
> nted bit or dowel, adjust it against the sub, mark the outside and drill.
> ...



Really COOL procedure Rusty and very nicely presented!

You might note, that it would be very simple to make a square / rectangled base also... if desired.

Yes, I agree, this thread should be STICKIED and saved somewhere.

Thank you, Rusty... Good JOB!!


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

I can see myself borrowing this example. Thanks Rusty for sharing.

Grant


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice demonstration Rusty. Where does one fine the scratch resistant polycarbonate?


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! Great instructions and photos. I scratched my head all weekend trying to figure this out. You must be telepathic! Your demo makes it so simple I really feel stupid now.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

rmaxa said:


> Very nice demonstration Rusty. Where does one fine the scratch resistant polycarbonate?


Hi Rolf, A couple of the gravel plants where I install glass have been requesting the scratch resistant poly for loader windshields. We've just been getting it from our normal plastic suppliers and I take home all the scraps. The sub base does not need to be the scratch resistant stuff. But stays clearer longer then regular poly, even with a wiper running against it at a gravel pit.


----------



## oldfogey (Mar 20, 2009)

Ask and Ye shall receive. Thanks for a superlative post.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Is polycarbonate just another word for plexiglass?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> Is polycarbonate just another word for plexiglass?


No, "Plexiglass" is a brand name of acrylic, and "Lexan" is a brand name of polycarbonate. I've heard many people use Lexan/polycarbonate for zero-clearance plates for table saws, but recommend not using Plexiglass/acrylic because it is more brittle and can shatter quicker.

I'd assume Lexan/polycarbonate would be recommended more for a router base plate also.


----------

